# TIVO Disabling Series 1 With Updates?



## KJ7VJ (Dec 19, 2005)

I read somewhere that Tivo can disable or cause Series 1 Tivos to stop having the ability to do a manual record. Is this possible? I have 5 Philips Tivos some HDR212's and some HDR312"s. I really like the fact that I can do manual records and bought theses for that reason. I only ran the intial setup to sync them with my location and don't have them attached to the phone line after that. I use some for security records which is great, but I hope they will continue to work as manual recorders. I bought my last one which the guy failed to tell me has a dead modem so I could not even get it through the initial setup so is that unit rendered useless? Anyway any responds would be greatly appreciated. Love the Series 1 hope to keep using them. Thanks A MIllion
Mike West
Spokane


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

They CAN do it, but it's very doubtful they ever will. When software version 2 came out years ago, it broke the manual recording capabilities of unregistered units. They quickly came out with an update that re-enabled it, and it's been enabled ever since.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

KJ7VJ said:


> I read somewhere that Tivo can disable or cause Series 1 Tivos to stop having the ability to do a manual record. Is this possible? I have 5 Philips Tivos some HDR212's and some HDR312"s. I really like the fact that I can do manual records and bought theses for that reason. I only ran the intial setup to sync them with my location and don't have them attached to the phone line after that. I use some for security records which is great, but I hope they will continue to work as manual recorders. I bought my last one which the guy failed to tell me has a dead modem so I could not even get it through the initial setup so is that unit rendered useless? Anyway any responds would be greatly appreciated. Love the Series 1 hope to keep using them. Thanks A MIllion
> Mike West
> Spokane


for the modemless unit, you should be able to clone the hard drive from one of the working units onto it, avoiding the initial call (IIRC). You can also do the call thru an external modem.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

In the process of things, the "can record" flag might get lost. TiVo can set it back. Just PM Tivojerry and he'll fix ya up.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

BTUx9 said:


> for the modemless unit, you should be able to clone the hard drive from one of the working units onto it, avoiding the initial call (IIRC). You can also do the call thru an external modem.


He could also put the HD in any of his other Philips Tivos with a working modem and do the guided setup and then put it back in the Tivo with the broken modem.
I also recommend connecting the things to a phoneline on occasion just to reset the clock.


----------



## dvrdrvr (Jan 25, 2006)

I believe since the older units were originally sold being able to manually record without Tivo service it is illegal for Tivo to disable it. They would be taking a feature away that they had sold you. Now once they disabled it on the newer ones it was OK because that's the way they sold it to you.


----------



## KJ7VJ (Dec 19, 2005)

Mick thanks for that info, I never thought about placing the hardrive onto a working modem motherboard. It has to be the same unit though correct? Thanks Mike


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

KJ7VJ said:


> Mick thanks for that info, I never thought about placing the hardrive onto a working modem motherboard. It has to be the same unit though correct? Thanks Mike


Nope. You can use any of the Philips HDR or PTV models. They all use the exact same software. And unlike the S2's you don't have to do a clear and delete everything to get it to work in another unit. You can just "plug and play" with these old S1 units.


----------



## KJ7VJ (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice too know Mick,thanks again!


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

mick66 said:


> Nope. You can use any of the Philips HDR or PTV models. They all use the exact same software. And unlike the S2's you don't have to do a clear and delete everything to get it to work in another unit. You can just "plug and play" with these old S1 units.


With the exception of the sony units... don't mix and match s/w with sonys.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

BTUx9 said:


> With the exception of the sony units... don't mix and match s/w with sonys.


That's why I said "You can use any of the Philips HDR or PTV models" - They're the only models that can be used.


----------

